# New York, just like I pictured it



## sovietpop (Aug 16, 2005)

I'm going to New York for the first time next week. 

I'll be broke but have my credit card with me. 

I'm staying with friends in Williamsburg so have my accomodation sorted but am looking for advice from wiser and more experienced heads as to what should do when I am there?


----------



## oneflewover (Aug 16, 2005)

A trip round the bottom of Manhattan on a boat. Don't do the full circular thats a bit boring.  Empire state building, have a trip up it. Grand Central Station, have a peak around it.

Up the Tigers


----------



## editor (Aug 16, 2005)

sovietpop said:
			
		

> I'm staying with friends in Williamsburg so have my accomodation sorted but am looking for advice from wiser and more experienced heads as to what should do when I am there?


You could check out my lovingly compiled guide to bars and cafes for starters: http://www.urban75.org/newyork/

It's a fabulous city.


----------



## hiccup (Aug 16, 2005)

*subscribes to thread*

cos I'm going for a week in November


----------



## editor (Aug 16, 2005)

hiccup said:
			
		

> *subscribes to thread*
> 
> cos I'm going for a week in November


I might see you out there!


----------



## Billy Hunt (Aug 16, 2005)

hiccup said:
			
		

> *subscribes to thread*
> 
> cos I'm going for a week in November



Me too. I'm going in October


----------



## spring-peeper (Aug 16, 2005)

My daughter's school band took a trip there.

For her, Elis (sp?) Island, Time Square and Macy's were her favourite part.  She said that the skyline itself will always be part of her memories.  Oh, and the artists on the streets made a big impression on her, she came home with some lovely stuff.

Part of their tour was to the shrine at Ground Zero.  She really didn't want to go there, but it was part of the trip.  None of the band was very impressed, but it is possible that her opinion was tainted by erm - political bias.

Good luck and have fun,


----------



## hiccup (Aug 16, 2005)

editor said:
			
		

> I might see you out there!



Cool, I'm there 19th - 26th.


----------



## zenie (Aug 16, 2005)

I *might* be trher I don't know now   

Good luck with your trip and let us know how you get on hun   

Take LOTS of pics too


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Aug 16, 2005)

Make sure you spend an evening at The Library , one of the best bars I've ever been to.


----------



## sovietpop (Aug 16, 2005)

Ta for the advice, 

Llots of bar recommended (what does that say about Urban 75?), got them noted down. 

I don't like heights much, should I really bother with the Empire State?
Isn't Macys just a huge department store. is it actually worth visiting?


----------



## 1927 (Aug 16, 2005)

sovietpop said:
			
		

> Ta for the advice,
> 
> Llots of bar recommended (what does that say about Urban 75?), got them noted down.
> 
> ...



Yeah ya right on all counts,and Central park is just like Regents park really,Brooklyn Bridge ffs,if youve seen one bridge ya've seen em all.
dont know why you wanna go at all!


----------



## sovietpop (Aug 16, 2005)

yeah your right, perhaps I should just stay at home and get a couple of Woody Allen movies out instead.


----------



## hiccup (Aug 16, 2005)

sovietpop said:
			
		

> Ta for the advice,
> 
> Llots of bar recommended (what does that say about Urban 75?), got them noted down.
> 
> ...



Re: Macy's, I went there last time I was in New York, and yes, it's just a huge department store. I kept getting lost and I couldn't find anything and I ended up waiting outside on the pavement in a huff. My female companion thought it was the best place ever though.

I loved the view from the top of the ESB though. I went up at night, and the city looked amazing.


----------



## oneflewover (Aug 16, 2005)

sovietpop said:
			
		

> I don't like heights much, should I really bother with the Empire State?



Yes, you do not have to look at the ground, just around, it really is spectacular.


----------



## sovietpop (Aug 16, 2005)

What about bikes? I hate walking. Do you reckon hiring bikes is a runner or would I be taking my life in my hands?


----------



## editor (Aug 16, 2005)

sovietpop said:
			
		

> What about bikes? I hate walking. Do you reckon hiring bikes is a runner or would I be taking my life in my hands?


I wouldn't fancy cycling around Manhattan on a regular bike - their roads make London's streets look billiard-table smooth!

If you really want to cycle around town (and it would be fun), get a pair of mo'fo superfat tyres and some industrial suspension!


----------



## t0bytoo (Aug 16, 2005)

sovietpop said:
			
		

> What about bikes? I hate walking. Do you reckon hiring bikes is a runner or would I be taking my life in my hands?



I saw someone renting bikes by columbus circle - just a little to the southwest of central park.

I'm leaving here in 2 weeks, so you could have my bike for a modest 50 quid;-)

If you're staying in williamsburg, there's a guy selling them cheap around beford avenue station.

New York is fantastic on a bike - take the long road to coney island, downhill on the brooklyn bridge at night, central park, west side highway. You'll soon get used to driving the wrong way down one way streets, slowing down to piss off taxis and dodging extra large potholes.


----------



## sovietpop (Aug 17, 2005)

I just might take up up on that bike offer. Thanks again for the advice. 

I'm planning so spend Sunday watching Seinfield and Taxi Driver so I know what to expect. 

Are black polo necks and sunglasses still de rigueur?


----------



## Gavin Bl (Aug 17, 2005)

Haven't been since Sept 2003

I like the staten island ferry - the view, and the ferry itself, 

Brooklyn Bridge of course - on the Brooklyn side - theres a nice boardwalk south of the bridge, and small park just north - both give great views

Empire state I reckon is best at dusk - went up there around 7-8pm, and there was no queue - its great when all the city lights come on.

Ground Zero was strange - the chilling part wasn't really the giant hole in the ground, but stuff like all temporary lamposts, replaced kerbstones, and temporary facades on buildings - the originals having been shredded off in the collapses. I like to buy the postcards that refer to it, and the US response, they're an interesting sort of historical document, I fancy.

The ancient antiquities in the Met are really fab - if the weather looks iffy, save it for a rainy day.

Its a great place - I'd walk personally, bikes are fine, but you can't stop and look at those interesting little bits and pieces, as the fancy takes you.

Took the bus to Hoboken with the rellies - theres a nice park on the water there, with a great view across to Manhattan - massive cruise liners come in and out. Good food and shops a couple of blocks in too.

Not much of a donut person - but I am crazy for the 'Boston Creme' in Dunkin Donuts! 

Can't help with the bars, I'm afraid - my NY drinking days were terminated by the patter of tiny feet!


----------



## duvel (Aug 18, 2005)

Billy Hunt said:
			
		

> Me too. I'm going in October



I'm going in Late Dec - early Jan


----------



## sovietpop (Aug 18, 2005)

oh one more question. When I visit cities I prefer to get busses than the underground because then I can get a sense of the geography and the shape of the place. What is the bus system like in New York? Is it as manageable and wonderful as the London bus system (that London bus map is one of my favourite travel documents)?


----------



## D (Aug 18, 2005)

sovietpop said:
			
		

> oh one more question. When I visit cities I prefer to get busses than the underground because then I can get a sense of the geography and the shape of the place. What is the bus system like in New York? Is it as manageable and wonderful as the London bus system (that London bus map is one of my favourite travel documents)?



The bus system in Manhattan is excellent and very straightforward.  I would recommend taking the subway to travel between boroughs because it'll be much, much quicker than the bus; but you could even take the bus between Williamsburg and Manhattan if you wanted to do so.

Manhattan is on a grid, so it's very easy to navigate.


----------



## spring-peeper (Aug 18, 2005)

sovietpop said:
			
		

> oh one more question. When I visit cities I prefer to get busses than the underground because then I can get a sense of the geography and the shape of the place. What is the bus system like in New York? Is it as manageable and wonderful as the London bus system (that London bus map is one of my favourite travel documents)?




Guide to the subway, bus, and railroad service for the New York City area.


----------



## sovietpop (Aug 18, 2005)

spring-peeper said:
			
		

> Guide to the subway, bus, and railroad service for the New York City area.



ta very much


----------



## t0bytoo (Aug 18, 2005)

> you could even take the bus between Williamsburg and Manhattan



Which bus is that then? No buses running over the bridge anymore. The JMZ is over ground tho'.


----------



## phildwyer (Aug 18, 2005)

I wouldn't take the bus *anywhere* in Manhattan, its quicker to walk.  And I'd even walk rather than take the subway if you've got the time, its one of NYC's greatest pleasures.


----------



## D (Aug 18, 2005)

t0bytoo said:
			
		

> Which bus is that then? No buses running over the bridge anymore. The JMZ is over ground tho'.



No buses running over the bridge anymore?

I stand corrected. 

Is that a post 9/11 thing? A budget cutback thing? Both?


----------



## D (Aug 18, 2005)

According to a timetable printed in Dec 2004, the B39 still runs over the W'burg bridge into the Lower East Side.


----------



## t0bytoo (Aug 18, 2005)

No. *I* stand corrected - I'll have a look for it!
http://www.mta.nyc.ny.us/nyct/maps/busbkln.pdf


----------



## davesgcr (Aug 20, 2005)

The J/M/Z train goes over the bridge - and its a superb ride ! (real cranks wil know (a) its the old BMT line - Brooklyn Manhattan Transit (b) its the location of the chase scence in the "Naked City" - one of the best post war "real location" films ever made.

I havent been since 1999 - but the bus ride up the West side (the M104) is great as it takes you through Harlem to the Cloisters. Interesting ride and a good attraction at the end.Get the famed "A" train back for the quickest ride on the subway (non stop form 125th to 59th down "homeball alley")....

The walk back from Brooklyn Heights to Manhattan over the bridge is good - subway to Court St or Clark Street . Nice area - epic views on the way back.    

Lower East side changing fast - but the tenement house musuem is well worth an hourn or two for a feel as to how people worked and lived  in NYC.


----------



## davesgcr (Aug 20, 2005)

Just looked at the map - its the M4 bus - right through to the end of the route - walk back through the park (nice views over the Hudson river) and get the subway from 191st Street. ......


----------



## inflatable jesus (Aug 21, 2005)

I really wouldn't fancy cycling in the city, although I've never tried so I guess my opinion shouldn't really count for much. I mean, I know loads of people do it every day, but it seems pretty dangerous considering how the taxis and guys in SUVs tend to drive.

Brooklyn seems a bit more suited to that sort of thing though.


----------



## sovietpop (Aug 21, 2005)

what about gigs? is there a Time Out New York, or a magazine or web-page that lists what is going on in the city? a

(started packing today)


----------



## phildwyer (Aug 21, 2005)

sovietpop said:
			
		

> what about gigs? is there a Time Out New York, or a magazine or web-page that lists what is going on in the city? a
> 
> (started packing today)



There is a Time Out New York, and there are also two free papers that have listings: the New York Press and the Village Voice.


----------



## sovietpop (Aug 21, 2005)

Ta, just found the Village Voice web page, and it looks pretty good.


----------



## DialT0ne (Aug 29, 2005)

Go to the clubs!!!


----------



## hiccup (Aug 30, 2005)

DialT0ne said:
			
		

> Go to the clubs!!!



Which ones?


----------

